# Pain in back passage



## Lins74 (May 10, 2011)

Hi

I'm 33weeks and 5 days pregnant baby is small for dates so am resting but my question is this
At 1.30am last night I woke with tummy ache and the need to go to toilet I kept getting up every 30 mins or so I couldn't go to toilet only a wee. 
I have a pain on my left side almost feels like OHSS or a cyst I know it's not I know it's baby but my biggest discomfort is my bottom more my back passage it hurts to sit and I have a real feeling of pressure there. The pain in is bad I can't get comfortable at all. 
I'm back to hospital on thursday for a growth scan as at last one he was measuring 4/5 weeks behind. 

Thank you

Lindsey x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Lins

Are you constipated? Have you managed to go? If not then that's most likely cause. That could be causing the abdominal pin also. 

If you are constipated hw long is it since you've been to the loo?

If not is more than likely baby lying on a nerve, lots of ladies get it more at the front in the vaginal area.

Kaz xxxx


----------



## Lins74 (May 10, 2011)

Hi Kaz

I'm not constipated I went yesterday morning and this morning. The pressure in my back passage is easing I'm just still in awful pain in my tummy struggling to walk turn over in bed. Can feel what I presume is a bottom and although baby is moving well he is not moving this part!!

Xx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

The abdo pain could be something of baby I.e bottom being in a position that is not comfortable for you. 

If persists discuss with your own midwife and see what she suggests I had pain under shoulder blade and had reflexology at my trust and it's gone. She will know if any of these things are available. 

Kaz xxx


----------

